# Visit the College Football Forum



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Hey College Basketball Fans...

Come talk about your favorite school's football team on the basketballboards College Football Forum! We do pick 'em contests, heisman polls, top 25 polls, and talk about everything and anything related to college football. Each Saturday, it's the best place to be outside the stadium!

Visit the forum, NOW!!! 

College Football Forum

(mod, please stick this and edit out--I've made a link to the college bball boards in the football forum to help ya'll out too)


----------

